# Cranky! it's IED hunter



## lone bugler (23 Jun 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oBE0vEnMMrc

I found this a good laugh, I guess it's kind of military film. This is what happens when marines get real bored, wish the Canadian government would fund for an "IED hunter"


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (24 Jun 2008)

Cranky????   :rofl:  He doesn't look that cranky!

Crikey, I think is what you wanted.  Maybe....maybe not?


----------



## danchapps (24 Jun 2008)

Oh my what a great vid this is. I LOOOOVe it!!!


----------

